# Roxas/Ventus



## Rockman! (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's why Ventus and Roxas look so much alike.







Ventus lost his heart after Birth by Sleep and found a way into Sora's heart.

Now, remember when Sora used Riku's Keyblade on himself to help Kairi?
He created a Heartless and Nobody of himself. Nobody = Roxas.

The reason Roxas looks so much like Ven is because Ven was still inside of Sora.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2010)

Roxas and Ven are the sme person, and this thread is pointless...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Roxas and Ven are the sme person, and this thread is pointless...


The whole point of this thread is to illustrate that they're not the same person, which you seem to have missed.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they are the same person...

When Sora stabbed himself, he released his heart and Ven's heart, then, ventus found himself in Twilight Town, with no memories of who he was, so he took Sora's name with an 'X'.


----------

